# Lister hospital offering free IVF?????



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

About 2 weeks ago, I read an article in the Eve Std about a Dr at Lister (can't remember who it was) who said that IVF should be free due to the stress it causes etc.  I thought I read something about him offering free treatment there?  I may have been wrong, but does anyone else know anything about this?

Thanks and   to all,

PJ xxxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

PJ,

Here is a link to info about the article and it does say they will be offering free ivf at the Lister.

http://www.pronurse.co.uk/news/articles/2048-all-infertile-couples-must-get-free-ivf-says-doctor-

Jilly, x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

They are funding 21 free cycles next year, and each year thereafter +1. 
Have a look on their website and use the search function and you'll find the details. 
Cx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this just for the people who are not intitaled to nhs funding?  Or is this possibly for anyone?  MMMmmmmmmmm interesting read. x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Mmmmm very interesting to know


----------

